

The state of the freelance job market - Exquisitejobs survey results - templaedhel
http://exquisitejobs.com/blog/survey-results/

======
zdw
$63/hour seems very low for high skill specialized work like this.

Assuming a 2000 hours/year (50 weeks, 40 hours/week), that's only 126k (gross,
probably 50% of that net after insurance, healthcare, expenses, etc.), and I
highly doubt most people working freelance work 2000 hours in a year as a
whole lot of the job is unpaid hustle to get the next job.

Most smart tech people are worth, at minimum, $100/hr in a
consulting/freelancing capacity.

------
acgourley
"There were a good spread of skills, with the vast majority checking web
development, and far too many checking other (who are you and what do you do
47%!?)"

Are you trolling us? The survey questions only had spots for web dev, design,
ios and android. What about working on metrics, databases, desktop software,
games, systems programming or just _general server side code_?

------
martey
It might be a good idea to email applicants (or at least the people who filled
out the survey) about these results. I couldn't find any information about it
on the website or Twitter account, so if I hadn't seen it here, I probably
would have missed it.

~~~
templaedhel
Thanks, I think I'll do that.

------
kylebragger
Creator of Tinyproj here. Would love to chat: email is in my profile.

------
blurry
Typo: "and _the the_ overall average desired wage".

~~~
templaedhel
Fixed

